# General Questions



## Globemaster77 (29 Nov 2011)

Hi guys! I just signed up and I am looking for some answers. I think some of them have been answered already but please take the time. By the way, most desired trades would be: 1.Pilot 2. Air Traffic Cont. 3. Military Intel.


1. acceptance conditions
I've heard from a guy who went to the RMC that just last year, about 1700 signed up and only 153 or so was accepted. That's below 10%!! Is it true? I know that it is a lot more competitive now, so what would an ideal candidate be? For instance, what would their average be and what kind of skills would they have?

2. Physical condition
Self explanatory, how fit would I have to be? I'm a good runner but my push up are a bit weak. 
Got 10.7 or so on the beep test (highschool standards) and I can do about 25 push ups with 90% arms and moderate pace.

3. Myself as a candidate
I am currently a grade 11 in BC . 
In grade 10, my average was approximately 86%. 
This year, my estimated 1st term grades would be:
Physics 11: 82-84%
Socials 11: 92%
Work Exp: 95% +
English 11: 90% +
Which rounds up to be about 89-90%.

Skills: Played drums for 2-3 years.
          Proficient in Korean and English
          Going to Glider pilot course this summer
          LSI lifeguard certificate
          level 4 in Kendo

Extra-Curriculars: Air Cadets
                           Rotary Interact club
                           Model UN club
                           Kendo and Swimming
    
Experiences: Instructional Tutoring VICSS
                    Senior home
                    Paper Route
                    Sportscheck

Awards: School-Wide geography challenge (3rd place)
             Minor Leadership Award
             Working on Duke of Ed Silver Award

And about 100 hours of Volunteer hours. 
Am I a solid candidate? What more would you suggest I do? Is 100 hours of volunteering enough or should I be aiming for more?  Judging from this, what are my strengths and what are my weaknesses?

Thanks in advance, I look forward to helpful advices.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2011)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Am I a solid candidate?



There is only one way to find out and laying out your life's story here isn't it.

Apply and good luck.


----------



## Globemaster77 (29 Nov 2011)

What's the point of applying if I won't stand a chance in the first place? I just wanted to know.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Nov 2011)

Applying doesn't cost you a dime, except a few hours of your time.  If you don't try, you won't know.  Bottom line, nobody here can tell you "yes you will make it" or "no you will not make it".  

What do you have to lose by applying? Even if you don't get in?


----------



## TreGabriel (29 Nov 2011)

Be a bit more confident in yourself, that's my suggestion. Other than that you should remember that if you are going into the ROTP they are not going to be looking for you to be an Officer the day you walk into the recruiting center.  From what i gather your trades are so of  the more competitive ones. Your resume seems well rounded and it indicates you are socially active which is very important. Just go for it and apply.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2011)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> What's the point of applying if I won't stand a chance in the first place? I just wanted to know.



Theres is only one way to find out if you have a chance : APPLY


----------



## Globemaster77 (29 Nov 2011)

Okay, sounds like applying is the only way to find out so here I go. Wish me luck


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2011)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> Okay, sounds like applying is the only way to find out so here I go. Wish me luck



See reply #1


----------



## nickair (1 Dec 2011)

I am currently in the ROTP program in a civilian university and all  I can tell you is that the only real way to know is by applying. There are so much factors that could come in the way, especially the trade selection. Pilot is a good choice, but many fail the aircrew selection and then this has nothing to do with how good is your resume. You should maybe put another choice than intel because it is very unlikely that you would get it (the majority of the selected personnel are remusters with at least three year of service). If you really  are considering it, then try it, but as it is your third choice I am pretty sure that you could find something that is interesting you more than intel.


----------



## Azeem (2 Dec 2011)

I will offer somewhat of an explanation as to why you will not know unless you apply. 

You have to understand that you will be matched up with all the other applicants for the year. There is no way to tell whether you will or will not get accepted by just explaining your current situation to us. You have to apply.

Going off nickair's post, you should apply for the trades that YOU want to apply for. Once you get to RMC/CivvieU it is very difficult to switch trades. You need to have a valid reason to switch. So please do not pick trades that you do not want to do for the rest of your life.


----------



## Globemaster77 (2 Dec 2011)

Yes, I am looking into more trades to choose from and I will admit that I chose mil. intel for the heck of it.  I'm a big aviation guy and I want to do aviation related things. Any other suggestions? I was actually thinking of putting down Pilot and refusing anything else.
What I guess I really want to know is, judging from the candidates you guys have been seeing so far, in what position do I stand? It's obviously impossible to tell if I will get in just from looking at my academic and life situations. If I am weaker in certain areas, what can I work on?


----------



## Cui (3 Dec 2011)

Again, I'm sure not a lot of us on this forum work in the selection process, and therefore cannot tell where you stand, but if you apply then you will know. 

Remember that a pilot is still an officer in the CF, and you have to ask yourself why you want to be an officer in the CF. If you just want to fulfill your own need to fly then you have to reconsider. If you say that you want to be an officer because you want to serve your country in a meaningful way and being a leader in a dynamic environment then what you do in the CF should not matter. 

The CF chooses candidates to fill its operational needs, and though they will take your personal preference into account, they will ultimately choose the most suitable candidate for the job. That might mean being flexible in your choices for occupation, so choosing some other occupations might work to your advantage. So I recommend going on forces.ca and thoroughly research all the jobs, and it wouldn't hurt to go to the recruiter centre and speak with a recruiter, since that is what they are being paid to do anyway.

As well if you apply and do well on your aptitude test, medical, and interview, it will work to your advantage as well. 

Good Luck


----------



## aesop081 (3 Dec 2011)

Cui said:
			
		

> If you just want to fulfill your own need to fly then you have to reconsider.



No, there is no need to reconsider. People join for many reasons. The desire to fly is one of them. He would not be the first CF pilot who only joined to fly, the rest of it be damned. In fact, i do not know many pilots who have joined specificly to be an officer. They just wanted to be pilots.



> then what you do in the CF should not matter.



What you do in the CF does matter. Being an applicant yourself, i would be careful about tossing around absolutes about life in the CF. If someone wants to be a leader and serve his country, he should do it in an area of employment that is of great interest.


----------



## The Travel Is There (5 Dec 2011)

Globemaster77 said:
			
		

> I'm a big aviation guy and I want to do aviation related things. Any other suggestions? I was actually thinking of putting down Pilot and refusing anything else.



Air Combat Systems Officer


----------

